# deer processing???



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

im new to hunting and i have a question.
im in westerville and hunt down near summerset.
when i get my first deer i plan on bring it up here.
were do you guys take your deer and how much do you pay?
thanks
scott


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I take mine to Warners in Marysville. There was just a thread on this a couple weeks ago. Do a search for deer processing and you will get all kinds of info.


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

Perfect's in Johnstown isn't far from you. Heard they do good work by several people. Just up the road from them is Oilers in Utica. I've had a cow slaughtered there and was happy.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

As far as the cost to have a deer processed it seems to run up to $200.00 depending on what you want done. Be sure to have some fat mixed in with the burger. I think the biggest cost is if you are getting much jerky that runs the price up. I bone my own deer and take the meat in bags or cooler to have it ground to burger or jerky. This year we have made our own jerky so the total cost of 2 deer so far has been $20.40 for soy, L smoke and Worsterchire, plus a little Tony Charchary. 
The real shock came to me, when I had my first deer is when they brought out a box and said there you go, I expected to have the meat of 3 full size cows I think. That really blew my mind, like the butcher stole it. He did not but that was a shocker.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> I bone my own deer



I usually bone my buddy's so I don't ruin the meat on mine


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I usually bone my buddy's so I don't ruin the meat on mine


LOL Thats funny.........and a little disturbing.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I almost crapped myself on that one


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That is So not right. I have an image in my mind that will haunt me till I die!!!

Scott


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

That's sick, but I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like Brokeback Hunting, and the Deliverance rolled into one! LOL


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> LOL Thats funny.........and a little disturbing.


LOL really funny coming from BassBlaster..LOL sorry i couldn't resist


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Watch it buddy!!!!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

BassBlaster, sorry if i offended you. I was just going along with the joke.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

No offense taken....I'm goofing as well.  I guess looking back that post does look a little angry. Tried to be sarcastic. I know it's hard to do online.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Good, glad you were'nt. very true, it is hard to do online..


----------

